# permits for general contractors



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

A few months ago a close friend of mine passed away.I knew he was permiting jobs for a big GC for pocket money .Sure enough last wed he (the GC) called me and asked if I had my masters in plg and gas ,when my friend died I got mine back I had let them go because of back trouble in 2005. Anyway they had finished 1/2 of a huge sewer job at a local university and needed my little green card to finish a 1000 or more foot sewer.So I got them back on the job just for the sake of my dead friend.And the extra money . Its funny I sorta feel ashamed of permitting for someone else because in my 30 yrs of active work I never pulled or asked anyone to pull me a permit .I told them that they had better get one of their guys (all apprensts. now) to get a code book and start studying.If I could pass the test years ago surely these college grad engineers can do the same, I gave them 1 year. Hope Im not sorry for getting involved in this?? just thought I was retired eddie PS the permit was 535.00 500.00 for them breaking ground on the second phase of sewer without the permit reg fee would have been 35.00


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

I Have Guys Ask Me To Pull A Permit For Them ---- And Then After They Pull My Big Foot Out Of Their Butt They Learn A Valuable Lesson. Around Here Pulling Permits For Non Plumbers Usually Amounts To Putting Good Plumbers Outta Work. Im Sure Your A Good Guy,but Licensed Plumbers Need All The Work We Can Get ..the Term We Use Around Here For Buying Permits For Gc's Is Whoring Your License.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Had an Irrigation guy offer a 50$ per permit fo rhis backflows. Told him to go , well, eff himslef, then called the DBPR, and the head plumbing inspector.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

$500 is nothing if your not overseeing the job.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a country club call me, and ask me to pull a permit so they can get a final inspection. They where gigged by the city for violations, after they corrected it themselves, the city asked where is the permit and who was the licensed plumber that did the work. He said he give me $5000 to come and inspect their work, then get the permit and let the city inspect it all. I explained to him I do not and never will pull a permit for work I did not do. Then I called the state inspectors on him. Saw a crew there the other day ripping out the work and redoing it all properly. I got a chuckle out of the karma they had coming.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, I have had alot of calls over the years from people wanting me to just pull the permit, Saying they had it all done just need the permit. Well I am nice so i said I would be happy to pull the permit BUT I will have to come tear out what they did and do it myself. hehe


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Also don't forget that if all goes bad and you become involved in a lawsuit, guess who they are coming to first. Not only that but in some areas if they fing out they can revoke your license. To me it's just not worth it. If an irrigation company want us to pull a permit so they can put in a backflow, I tell them to contact the H/O or GC and have them explain why their business isn;t able to do the work!!!!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

You pull the permit and you're responsible for the job. How's your insurance coverage?

The day I prostitute my license like that is the day I check into the funny farm.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like fraud to me. Lemme guess, you now have apprentices also?

Be very careful what you post on a PUBLICLY read forum. I think the licensing authority should revoke your whored out license.

I understand my opinion may not be a popular one. I'm okay with that. 

Edit: My sympathy on the loss of your friend. It's not pleasant to lose anyone, friends or family, because you know somebody is devastated.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Sounds like fraud to me. Lemme guess, you now have apprentices also?
> 
> Be very careful what you post on a PUBLICLY read forum. I think the licensing authority should revoke your whored out license.
> 
> I understand my opinion may not be a popular one. I'm okay with that.


You ever notice how many of the different plumbing companies in the yellow pages had the same plumbing license number? There was a guy that was selling the use of his number to unlicensed guys so they can put ads in the yellow pages. Of course Springfield revoked his license and fined him 5k for each illegal use of it.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I am in agreement with the above posts. I pulled a permit for a Buddhist Meditaion centre just a couple weeks ago. We did the ground works only. I found out that they are using their own guy to finish the job. I called for an inspection of my ground works, got it passed, got paid, and then cancelled the permit.

Never, ever, pull a permit for someone else. Unless you like the idea of being homeless?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

It's called license leasing and is illegal, according to Fla. statutes.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW that is suprising that Florida would allow that. Here we have a state inspector that absolutely loves to find out stuff like that. The only time we can do it is if someone whom was unlicensed started a job, was found out, and then we took over the job.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

If he needs it for just that job you could get him to hire you on as the supervisor for that job and you could help them on and just don't do any labor just point and tell them what to do and watch them. that way you are working for him and you are making sure its all done right. While that is going on he can look for a full time master plumber to hire.


----------

